# kein Java unter Server 2008 ?



## 0knowledge (3. Dez 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das mir hier jemand etwas zu dieses Problem sagen kann.
Ich habe einen Windows Server 2008(x64) auf dem ich die jre installieren will. Also fix die jre-6u11-windows-x64.exe von java.sun.com runtergeladen und installiert (Setup wird erfolgreich beendet). Wenn ich jetzt in der Kommandozeile java -version ausführe sieht noch alles ganz gut aus. 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Users\Administrator>java -version
java version "1.6.0_11"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_11-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.0-b16, mixed mode)
```
Sobald ich aber irgendwo anders java verwenden will hagelt es Fehlermeldungen, als wenn java nicht installiert wäre. Will ich z.B. Eclipse starten kommt die Meldung das keine jvm im path gefunden wurde. Stimmt auch, wurde nicht eingetragen aber wie funktioniert dann java in der cmd? Trage ich den Pfad manuell ein produziert Eclipse
	
	
	
	





```
JVM terminated. Exit code=-1
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-Xms40m
-Xmx512m
-XX:MaxPermSize=256M
-Djava.class.path=D:\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.equinox.luncher_1.0.101.R34x_v20080819.jar
-os win32
-ws win32
-showsplash
usw.
```


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2008)

Hast du auch ein 64 bit Eclipse runtergeladen?
Schau mal in eclipse/configuration nach einem log


----------



## AlArenal (3. Dez 2008)

Darf man fragen wozu man Eclipse auf einem Server benötigt?


----------



## didjitalist (4. Dez 2008)

hatte mal das selbe verhalten mit eclipse unter vista, als ich nen 64 bit jre installiert hatte und nen 32 bit eclipse starten wollte. liegt vermutlich wirklich schlicht daran.


----------

